# SR Suntour XCR LO Air 24 / Erfahrungen?



## samilio (3. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die Osterferien nahen und ich möchte die Zeit nutzen, mit meinem großen Sohn an seinem MTB zu tüfteln. Momentan ist noch offen welches Bike wir als Ausgangsbasis nehmen, wir tendieren aber zum 24er Orbea MX.

Und bei eben diesem gibt's die 'Trail' Variante mit der 'SR Suntour XCR LO Air spring 63mm' Gabel:
Man liest hier und anderswo viel gutes über RST F1rst Air und die Spinner Grind Air - Zur Suntour habe ich fast nichts gefunden. Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen? Hat irgendjemand eine Meinung zu dieser Gabel?


----------



## Deer (3. April 2017)

Ich finde die FirstAir richtig gut gelungen, lässt sich sehr gut abstimmen und spricht sehr gut an. Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich noch keine geben da alles noch zu neu ist.....Sieht aus wie meine SID in Klein und ist vom Gewicht noch akzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (3. April 2017)

Ich hab bei meinem Sohnemann die Suntour durch eine F1RST ersetzt. ca.200gr. leichter und das Ansprechverhalten ist auch um einiges besser.


----------



## redsunrising (19. April 2019)

Das Ansprechverhalten bei „meiner“ xcr ist wirklich auch mies. Hat jemand schon mal versucht das zu verbessern?


----------



## headshocker (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich versuche mal eine Reaktivierung des Chats. Habe vor, die Spinner Coil im Scott Spark meines Juniors zu ersetzen. Entweder durch die RST First Air oder die Suntour XCR Air (https://www.srsuntour.com/de/produkte/federgabel/XCR-6230.html). 
Von der RST hab ich viel Gutes gehört und sie ist etwas leichter, die Suntour gibt es dafür mit 80mm Federweg, was im groben Gelände mehr Reserve bietet. Leichter als die Spinner sind übrigens beide, das Gewicht ist daher weniger mein Kriterium. 
Hat inzwischen jemand mit der Suntour etwas mehr Erfahrungen und kann mir dazu was berichten?


----------



## olsche (3. Mai 2020)

Hi, ich habe 2 im Einsatz und meine Töchter und ich sind zufrieden. Sprechen gut an bei 28 und 33kg.


----------



## daskandalboy (9. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ins MTB meiner Tochter auch eine Suntour XCR 24 Air LO eingebaut, nachdem der S1-Trail in Nauders mit starrer Gabel nicht wirklich flowig war. Bei geringem Luftdruck sackt die Gabel ca. 1,5 cm zusammen - sie lässt sich dann herausziehen, federt aber sofort wieder ein. Denke mal, das ist durch die Negativ-Luftkammer bedingt. Insgesamt finde ich das Losbrechmoment der Gabel sehr hoch. Wenn sie mal in Bewegung ist, arbeitet sie ganz akzeptabel, aber für ein Kind ist die Aktivierungsenergie recht hoch (28 kg) - das funktioniert bei größeren Stufen, aber nicht bei Wurzeln. Aktuell wird sie mit 40 PSI gefahren. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Phänomenen? Ich habe mich für die Suntour entschieden, nachdem ich von einigen Seiten gehört habe, dass das Losbrechmoment bei der RST F1RST teilweise auch sehr hoch ist... Wir das evtl. im Lauf der Zeit besser (Dichtungen)?

Danke für Eure Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## olsche (10. September 2020)

Verstehe ich das richtig, die Gabel zieht sich 1,5cm zusammen ohne Last?


----------



## daskandalboy (10. September 2020)

Korrekt. Wenn ich mehr Druck drauf gebe, hört das irgendwann auf, aber dann braucht es schon ziemlich viel Gewicht, damit sie überhaupt einfedert - definitiv mehr als die knapp 30 kg meiner Tochter... Muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass mich das enorme Losbrechmoment fast mehr stört. Fühlt sich an, als würde die Gabel “kleben”, wenn meine Tochter sich drauf setzt, federt sie auch erst einmal gar nicht ein - also kein SAG. In dem Zustand leider völlig unbrauchbar...


----------



## daskandalboy (10. September 2020)

Update: Habe den Druck etwas erhöht, die Gabel zieht sich immer noch einige mm zusammen. Wenn ich mich mit knapp 70 kg auf das Bike setze, erzeuge ich bei ca. 40 psi keinen SAG. Wenn ich etwas mehr Last drauf gebe, bricht die Gabel recht ruckartig und auch hörbar plötzlich los. Wenn sie dann mal in Bewegung ist, federt sie auch, aber das passiert dann alles in einem Bereich von ca. 4 cm.


----------



## olsche (12. September 2020)

Moin, ich schaue heute nach der Arbeit mal wieviel Druck wir fahren.
Was du schonmal versuchen kannst:
Einen Kabelbinder zwischen Tauchrohr und Staubabstreifer schieben um einen evt. vorhandenen Unterdruck zu beseitigen.
Und dann etwas Öl (z.B. Motoröl 0w30) an den Tauchrohren entlang in den Abstreifer laufen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daskandalboy (12. September 2020)

Danke! Hab mal Kontakt mit dem Versender aufgenommen. Wenn es geht, schicke ich die Gabel zurück, bevor ich was dran mache. Wenn nicht, werde ich Deine Tipps mal ausprobieren.


----------



## olsche (12. September 2020)

35-40 Psi, laufen einwandfrei.
Da wird bei deiner etwas nicht in Ordnung sein...


----------



## daskandalboy (12. September 2020)

Danke - bei dem Druck tut sich leider gar nix...


----------



## daskandalboy (15. September 2020)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Hatte eben eine interessante Konversation mit dem Verkäufer (einer der großen Teileversender in Deutschland). Aussage: Das Verhalten ist bauartbedingt (und damit wohl normal). Ich könne die Gabel ja zum Hersteller schicken – mit dem Risiko, auf weiteren Kosten sitzen zu bleiben. Falls sich hier nichts tut, werde ich mich noch direkt an den Suntour Service wenden. Als allerletzte Lösung mache ich das Ding mal auf und schaue, was man da tun kann. Mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen muss ich von der Gabel für den Einsatz in Kinderbikes leider abraten.


----------



## olsche (15. September 2020)

Wann hast du die Gabel gekauft?
Reklamation/Umtausch möglich?


----------



## daskandalboy (15. September 2020)

Ich habe sie halt schon abgelängt - gekauft habe ich sie vor 2 Wochen. Wollte nicht, dass meine Tochter sie in Rohlänge und ohne Kralle testet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (15. September 2020)

Hm, keine Ahnung wie da die Rechtslage ist.
Aber normal ist das definitiv nicht...


----------



## daskandalboy (15. September 2020)

Sehe ich auch so - wenn sich der Händler weiter quer stellt, probiere ich es über Suntour direkt.


----------



## daskandalboy (7. Oktober 2020)

Update: Der Händler hat die Gabel nun doch zur Revision zu Suntour geschickt, die haben kostenfrei die Negativfeder getauscht. Jetzt spricht die Gabel deutlich sensibler an und auch das Losbrechmoment ist deutlich kindgerechter. Werde die Gabel in den nächsten Tagen mal einbauen und von meiner Tochter testen lassen.


----------

